# Pearl Ray + Tigrinus



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Enjoy!



























YUMMY!!!









CloseUp... Blue Cheeks









Check out the streamers!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

.... wow


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Speechless....


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

holly crap!! beautifull . . . how big is that tank??

~Will.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

awesome awesome fishies. I have seen a few high quality Tigrinius specemins popping up recently.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

awesoem trig but i should wait till i win the lotto in order to buy a fuckin huge tank and the fish lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh momma...beautiful fish d.H..great trailers on that trig....*drool*


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

quarintine tank?

great looken fish DonH


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

.....................................


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Whoa


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Beautiful


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

How much did that set you back? Looks like a rather pimped out tank! Great looking fish!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

simply marvelous :nod:


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Impressive. Sizes? That combo is unbeatable.


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

WOW! Gorgeous!!... extremely gorgeous!! "Drop-Dead" gorgeous!!







Now that's some_"SHOCK And AWE!!"_ treatment for you!







Absolute "Prize-Winning" specimans!!...*The of Best of Both Worlds!*

Congrats on these 2 awesome pick-ups, DonH!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks for the complements...

The ray is about 10" in disc diameter (David Webber told me that it would be 8") and the tigrinus is about 13-14". They are both in a 90 gallon tank. I am planning on adding a non-aggressive midwater fish and a 6" fly river turtle (that's currently in a quarantine tank due to shell fungus). I hope the FRT won't mess with the ray or the tig's streamers...

As far as price, I think I got a good deal on both of them but still ended up paying more than $1K for both.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

damn that tigrinus is perfect... just like Ed's.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

those are awesome don
dixon


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

> The ray is about 10" in disc diameter (David Webber told me that it would be 8")


Thats what i like to hear. Good luck with the FRT!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there are sweet
i would to see them in person


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i lovre trigs but maybe if i become a doctor il get ONE lol


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

man thats wicked, it looks amazing but would look even better with some sand n plants or something...


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

The tigrinus is perfect


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

geez.. really nice!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Awesome...







!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

:







: So P-I-M-P.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

1k







i thought it would be more,

you lucky bastard


----------

